# New To Me - 10 Inch Model Th42



## plus1hdcp (Jun 27, 2015)

As the title says, I am the new owner of a 10 inch TH42 lathe.  Nothing too fancy but will fit well into my shop and I am happy to be picking it up this week.  While the lathe is partially disassembled for transport, I would like to give it a good cleaning and lube as it is set up.  Does anyone have a PDF of the operation manual of this model to share?

Thanks


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 27, 2015)

The manuals and parts break down are in the downloads section of this forum. And pictures of it are a must when you get it home.  We love tool porn here.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jun 28, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> The manuals and parts break down are in the downloads section of this forum. And pictures of it are a must when you get it home.  We love tool porn here.



Couldn't see any documents in the download section but learned I am not at the minimum required post count to access these files.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jun 28, 2015)

I got the lathe home today and began the process of cleaning / lubing / assembly.  I have not yet hooked up the motor as I want to work on the wiring, adding a grounding plug.  There were a lot of tooling included.  Some highlights are a 4 jaw chuck (no 3 jaw) / many centers including live centers / boxes of reamers and drills / boxes of HSS tooling and other boxes which I have not yet went through.  The original cast iron stand legs were included as well as the Atlas quick change gear box.  I hope to add a couple of pictures next.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is a picture of the lathe and I will take a better picture tomorrow as progress continues on the reassembly.  Sorry but it looks like the picture is upside down


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jun 28, 2015)

And some of the tooling, again better pictures to follow after I sort through
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 them


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks like o good amount of tooling. Did you get the change gears with it?


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 1, 2015)

Came with quick change gear box.  It will take me a while to get through all of the included tooling.  I found it odd that there were 5 brand new, in the cardboard box, .374 reamers.  There must have been a good deal on them.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 2, 2015)

plus,

The QCGB os a Model or Number 1500.  The installation instructions and parts list are in Downloads.  To have access to Downloads, you need to have written 30 or more valid posts and be reclassified as an Active Member.  If you get to the point where you need the manual before you go over 30, send me a PM with your email address and I will send it to you direct.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 2, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> plus,
> 
> The QCGB os a Model or Number 1500.  The installation instructions and parts list are in Downloads.  To have access to Downloads, you need to have written 30 or more valid posts and be reclassified as an Active Member.  If you get to the point where you need the manual before you go over 30, send me a PM with your email address and I will send it to you direct.



I appreciate the information.  As of now, I am no where near being able to utilize the functions of the QCGB except for controlling the speed of the lead screw for automatic feeding.  I hope to pass the 30 post count before that information will be of use for me but I will let you know if it is needed sooner.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 2, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Looks like o good amount of tooling. Did you get the change gears with it?



There was 3 or 4 other boxes which I did not post pictures.  There were a total of 4 Jacob drill chucks, which is most likely more than I will ever need.  But you never know.  As I continue to go through the tools and separate them into common boxes that make sense to me (again - I am a novice) I will post more pictures.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 2, 2015)

Plus (please sign your posts).

We don't have the QCGB Operating manual (I know someone who actually has an original but it runs to a bunch of pages and he may get around to scanning it one day).  What we have is the Installation and Parts manual, which I had assumed you would need in order to install the QCGB before you could start using the lathe.  If you have the change gear bracket and at least the change gears that originally came installed, then I misunderstood.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 2, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Plus (please sign your posts).
> 
> We don't have the QCGB Operating manual (I know someone who actually has an original but it runs to a bunch of pages and he may get around to scanning it one day).  What we have is the Installation and Parts manual, which I had assumed you would need in order to install the QCGB before you could start using the lathe.  If you have the change gear bracket and at least the change gears that originally came installed, then I misunderstood.




Robert,

I am not sure about signing my posts.  Should I add my name in a signature box or something?  Not sure.

I think I have a copy of the QCGB Manual and also a 1945 Atlas Catalog.  The QCGB runs 38 pages and the catalog many more.  The catalog was very interesting to look through.  I also contacted Clausing and they sent me a 10F series parts rev 1 and I believe you sent me rev 2 so this one may not be of value to you.  I would be most happy to send you a copy of what I received from the seller (QCGB and 1945 Catalog) if it will add to the collection.  Please let me know and thank you for the information provided earlier as it did help me in setting up.

Erik


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 3, 2015)

Erik,

On signature, simplest thing to do is this:

Toward top right of screen, hover mouse pointer over your User ID.  Find in the selection box that pops up, "Signature".  Slide mouse pointer down and click on that.  Enter "Erik" and click Save.  You can also enter other material, like your brag list.  But nothing rude. obscene or political.

On the manuals, I have the 1945 general catalog and probably the 10F parts manual as I have several.  But the two QCGB manuals that we have are both 4-page (actually formatted as 3) and cover conversion of a change gear model to a QC model and an illustrated parts list.  If the manual that you have on the QCGB has more than 4, download what we have on the 1500.  And I would be happy to receive a copy of what you have.  If it is already scanned, email a copy to wa5cab@cs.com.  If it isn't, I would like to get a copy of it some way or other.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 3, 2015)

Robert,

I think I got the signature.  Also, I sent you a pdf copy of the QCGB information.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Round in circles (Jul 3, 2015)

plus1hdcp said:


> There was 3 or 4 other boxes which I did not post pictures.  There were a total of 4 Jacob drill chucks, which is most likely more than I will ever need.  But you never know.  As I continue to go through the tools and separate them into common boxes that make sense to me (again - I am a novice) I will post more pictures.




  Hi Eric,
I kept all the bits & bobs that came with my lathe almost a year ago despite not knowing what several were were for.  Last week end I realised what the only one left was for.... it's to put a small drill chuck head on a parallel shaft so you can put it in the headstock chuck ( I'm still trying to work out why though )


----------



## spongerich (Jul 4, 2015)

Having several chucks can be handy.  I have one that I always keep a center drill in, another with a countersink, and one with a #7 drill for tapping 1/4-20.     Often it's faster to swap chucks than to dig out the key and change tools.  I have a couple of keyless ones I use for everything else.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2015)

True.  I always keep one on a 2MT arbor with a center drill in it.


----------

